# Anyone else HATE pelvic ultrasounds?



## KarenP36 (May 24, 2001)

I'm sorry, I know it's a relatively painless test but I HATE having ultrasounds. I simply can not hold that much water. I have trouble when I get out of the car to walk into the place. I feel like I'm going to have a really bad accident one of these days. I just finished my 32 ounces of water and will be leaving in a few minutes. Ugh! I wish there was an easier way.


----------



## HipJan (Apr 9, 1999)

Well, my place (someone comes into the gyno. office to do the ultrasounds) didn't make me drink nearly that much water - and, because I was having bladder probs, I didn't even drink as much as they said. But all was well. I hope you make it through just fine! Let us know.


----------



## Jeanne D (Nov 14, 2001)

I hate having any kind of ultrasound because of all the water you have to drink.I had to have an ultrasound done at the urologists because I was having bladder trouble. How I made it to his office without wetting myself I will never know.When I got to his office, I ran in and actually yelled at the receptionist saying.. you better get me in there quick, or I am going to wet your floor. Another lady was sitting and waiting in the room to have her ultrasound, but they kicked her out and pushed me ahead of her. I felt bad about that, but I really thought I was going to burst; my bladder was actually hurting me.When he did look at my bladder, he told me it wasn't even half full, but it felt to me as though I had, had about 3 gallons of water.I think they should find another way to do this , or develope a machine that doesn't require you to have a full bladder. It is so uncomfortable.


----------



## CaseyL (Jul 23, 2001)

I have ultrasounds done about every two weeks as a part of my infertility treatments. These are transvaginal ultrasounds so, thankfully, a full bladder is not required.


----------



## suzatb (Nov 7, 2001)

I had a pelvic ultrasound last month and was told to drink the 32 ounces. I was in so much pain that by the time I got there I was in tears, in a cold sweat and thought I was going to throw up. They had me release some of it twice to help with the pressure. Afterwards the tech told me that I shouldn't have had 32 ounces. That for my size I should only have had three 8 ounce glasses. 32 was too much. She said that you only need a small amount - the bladder does not have to be overextended. Just midway full. Now they tell me. The actual ultrasound was not bad.


----------



## Homebound (Jan 27, 2000)

You know I've never had to drink water for any of my ultrasounds. I remember reading that I had to, so I drank a ton of it before an ultrasound when I was pregnant. Well they had me waiting for so long I went and told her I couldn't hold it anymore! She said I didn't even need to do that, so go use the restroom! LOL I've had many pelvic ones and have never needed to drink water. Even in the ER when I miscarried last summer I didn't need to drink water for it. Odd!Jennifer


----------



## gottogo (Aug 14, 2000)

One time I had to drink the water and went for the ultrasound. The doctor who was doing the ultrasound was not there so I had to wait with a full bladder.OUCH! Well the nurse told me I could release some and then drink another glass of water. What a hoot that was. Well by the time the doctor came in to do the test I was full again. In the middle of the test I was so full that several times I had to go and release some of it. I was ready to burst. Then lately when I had other ultrasounds they did it in the doctors office the vaginal way. That was so much better. No water to drink. So you might want to ask for the vaginal one.


----------



## Cigarello (Jun 17, 2000)

I have been getting both pelvic and transvaginal ultrasounds for years because of my fibroids and ovarian cyst. Well, I don't drink the water because I can't hold it(I also have interstitial cystitis). Today, the tech that did the test was really snooty when I told her I don't drink the water because I can't hold it. Anway, the tech was doing the test(the pelvic part) on the outside of your tummy; then she left and another tech came in and she spent 20 friggin minutes doing the transvaginal part and I finally told her I couldn't stand it anymore and she said well she was just a student and would get some helpl; I was so pissed; then, the "real" tech came in and did the test in just a few minutes. I then called the supervisor, when I got home to express my feelings about this student who didn't tell me she was a student and didn't know what she was doing. Now I am sore as hell in that area. These people in the Ultrasound dept at this hospital get really upset when you tell them you can't drink all that water--my OB told me a long time ago that because my uterus is so big I don't need to drink all that water---sigh--


----------



## HipJan (Apr 9, 1999)

What is the diff. between pelvic and transvaginal ultrasounds? Why is one given vs. the other?


----------



## CaseyL (Jul 23, 2001)

My dr's office only does transvaginal us's. They put a probe into your vagina to get a better image. My very first us done in the hospital was a standard pelvic one but they ended up doing a transvag. one too. I know they can see the ovaries and uterus better with the t.v. one. They do mine to measure my follicles and to check my fibroids and cysts. I don't know why some places still do the standard pelvic ones instead. Maybe there is some advantage to doing it that way for certain problems? I will ask the nurse the next time I get one done. I just had another one done yesterday. That makes 5 in the past month for me.


----------



## Kitty19HasIBS (Jan 8, 2002)

Yeah these do suck, but surely not as much as vaginal ultrasounds.


----------



## HipJan (Apr 9, 1999)

I just had a pelvic ultrasound the other day and am awaiting the results. I'm pretty sure a thing or two was found in there. I drank about 3-1/4 glasses of water and felt I was lucky to get that down. Luckily, I got there early and they also took me early.


----------



## jane93 (Jan 21, 2000)

Well I'm pregnant and so far have only had the vaginal ultrasounds...the other sounds awful. I recently had a major bladder indefection and basically couldn't go even though I drank probably two litre bottles of water. I thought if you got an infection it would go away if you drank a lot of water..looks like I was so WRONG!


----------

